# Question?



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

I have several kinds in the freezer from fall. Have recently tried sautéing chickens and hygrophorus russalas,not together, but they turned terrible sour. Threw them away. Anyone ever have this problem? What did I do wrong


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I saute them lightly, then freeze. Never had a problem that way. When I cook them, I cook them right out of the freezer, no thawing.


----------

